# Need to know the name of this animae



## Phoenix-Kat (Aug 8, 2015)

Back in the mid 1990's, when animae was making it's debut in the US, you used to be able to watch it via Pay Per Veiw on Direct TV. At the time it was called "Japanamation".  Anyway, I never got to watch for long because the preview would only last for about fifteen minutes. The info box didn't give any information either. It probably wasn't for kids either. Anyway, what I remember was a girl in the hospital (or what seemed like a hospital) after having what looked like an MRI scan. When she woke up, she was asked to put on these sci fi esque clothes. There was also a note attached to them that said something like, "Please be afraid."  (or at least that's how I remember it).  Anyway, I'd like to find out what animae this was and hopefully watch the whole thing.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 10, 2015)

You just described literally 20+ shows. Try to recall every detail you can and check off what you remember here. it's the best option you have. Most results will show screens and art from the show so you might be able to identify it pretty quick. On the plus side, the show was clearly licensed and dubbed so that narrows it down by half. Good luck!


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 10, 2015)

Also try this place: http://www.animenation.net/forums/index.php someone there might be able to help you.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hmm... are you sure it was a series and not a movie? Did _Pay-Per-View_ (if that was the company) do series back then?


Oh, and just to be clear, anime has been imported to the west for decades. You're referring to the 1990s anime-boom, where the popularity of such media was reaching new heights thanks in part by ever-expanding variety of content reaching new audiences.

In fact, check out these Wiki links for_ A.D. Vision_ (who are responsible for _Anime Network_ of the '00s) and _Central Park Media_. 
Those two companies are responsible for bringing in a huge variety of anime to the U.S. for better or worse.
I gave these two because I'm assuming that the anime you're referring to is dubbed. That whittles it down a bit.
Maybe withing a submenu there's a link to the title you're looking for.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Aug 11, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> You just described literally 20+ shows. Try to recall every detail you can and check off what you remember here. it's the best option you have. Most results will show screens and art from the show so you might be able to identify it pretty quick. On the plus side, the show was clearly licensed and dubbed so that narrows it down by half. Good luck!


I don't remember much. I'm not sure what the basic plot was and I only saw a few minutes of it. It defiantly seemed to be science fiction. I think I will try that form. Yes, it was dubbed into English. The characters were clearly speaking in English.


----------

